# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Pil slikken en toch zwanger?

## Mady91

Hee Iedereen,
ikheb een Vraagje.
ik ben na mijn stopweek gewoon weer de pil gaan slikken,
4 dagen na het slikken( woensdag begonnen ) en ik had zaterdagsex met mijn vriend zonder condoom,
is het gevaarlijk? ik bedoel kan ik dan zwanger raken?
Groetjes Mady :Cool:

----------


## Zwartje

Ik begrijp je vraag niet helemaal.
Hoe lang slik je die pil nu dan? 
Was het je eerste maand? 
In de bijsluiter staat precies hoe lang het duurt als je voor het eerst de pil slikt, voordat je veilig bent. Dat is al vrij snel. Die stopweek heeft geen enkele invloed op zwanger kunnen worden. 
Als je de pil gewoon elke dag slikt, dan beschermt hij je altijd voor, tijdens, en ook na de stopweek. Maakt niets uit.

Alleen als je hem wel eens vergeet, is er wel een kans op zwangerschap. En..... er schijnt ook iets van 0,2% kans te zijn dat je evengoed zwanger raakt ook al gebruik je de pil. Maar dat zijn dus hoge uitzonderingen.

Maak je dus geen zorgen over de stopweek. Je bent altijd beschermd

----------


## Mady91

nee ik slik de pil Al Langer hoor :Wink: 
maar ik was gewoon ff benieuwt was namelijk 1e x zonder condoom en dan maak je je toch wel een beetj zorgen :Smile: 

x

----------


## Zwartje

> nee ik slik de pil Al Langer hoor
> maar ik was gewoon ff benieuwt was namelijk 1e x zonder condoom en dan maak je je toch wel een beetj zorgen
> 
> x


Daar is toch juist die pil voor bedoeld??

Ik heb die pil ruim 30 jaar geslikt en vrijwel nooit een condoom gebruikt en ik ben nooit zwanger geworden.
De pil is de meest veilige anticonceptie. Voortdurend. Ook voor, in en na de stopweek hoor!

----------


## Mady91

Bedankt :Wink:

----------


## Nikky278

Hou inderdaad wel in je achterhoofd dat de pil niet 100% veilig is. De kans dat je zwanger raakt, is heeeeel erg klein hoor, maar is er dus wel.

Xx

----------

